

LinkedIn email addresses exposed - dr3wid
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-26833863

======
xedarius
What's that? The sound of a bot ripping through all of the LinkedIn
accounts...

------
dr3wid
Surly this more like a huge flaw in Linkedins secuirty?

